# Red snapper or blackfin?



## Reel Fun (Oct 4, 2007)

I cought a couple of these last summer and was wondering if you guys could give me some help. It looks to be a blackfin to me but I'm pretty new at this.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks endangered.


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

The very last red snapper there was, So I hope you threw it back so somebody can save them. Ha Ha.

But really that is a red snapper.


----------



## Reel Fun (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea, that is about all we cought that day. I guess you guys see the new regs for reef fishing? You must have one "dehooking device" and "venting tool" onboard as well as ise non stainless steel circle hooks.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

im assuming you mean black snapper? blackfin is a tuna...


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

There is a Blackfin snapper that looks just like a red but with a little more black around the pec fin. I honestly can't tell them apart


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

No he means blackfin snapper (Lutjanus buccanella) and it is hard to tell from the picture as they lookvery similarto the endangered(hardly) red snapper (Lutjanus campechanus) but best I can tell yours is a red snapper...heres where it gets a liitle confusing red snapper usually have black tinges on the ends of their tailfins and there tailfins are not very forked where as a blackfin snapper will have a black crescent shaped mark at the base of their pectoral fin and more of a forked tailfin, also blackfin snapper normally are caught in deeper water than red snapper....either one are great eating though and if your not sure probably best letting the dolphins eat him rather than paying a huge fine for further endangering an overfished fish (insert rolling eyes emoticon here)


----------



## Reel Fun (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea I mean the Blackfin Snapper. Thanks for the replies everyone.

<TABLE width=540><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><H1 align=center><TABLE width=540><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><H1 align=center>Blackfin Snapper</H1>










*Family Lutjanidae, SNAPPERS
Lutjanus buccanella 
*_Illustrations and Copyright by Diane Rome Peebles
Il__lustrations are for viewing purposes only. _</TD></TR><TR><TD><HR noShade SIZE=1>*Description:* color generally red, with yellowish caudal, anal, and pelvic fins; distinctive and prominent dark comma-shaped blotch at the base of the pectoral fins, which gives the fish its common name; anal fin rounded; no black spot on side underneath dorsal fin. 

*Similar Fish:* other snappers.

*Where found:* adults OFFSHORE near continental shelf.

*Size:* common to 20 inches, larger adults seeking deeper waters.

**Florida Record:* n/a

*Remarks:* sometimes marketed as red snapper; feeds on smaller fishes.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></H1><H1 align=center></H1><H1 align=center>Red Snapper</H1>










*Family Lutjanidae, SNAPPERS
Lutjanus campechanus 
*_Illustrations and Copyright by Diane Rome Peebles
Il__lustrations are for viewing purposes only. _</TD></TR><TR><TD><HR noShade SIZE=1>*Description:* color pinkish red over entire body, whitish below; long triangular snout; anal fin sharply pointed; no dark lateral spot. 

*Similar Fish:* vermilion snapper, _R. aurorubens_.

*Where found:* OFFSHORE on the continental shelf, more plentiful off the panhandle than in south or middle Florida.

*Size:* to 20 pounds.

**Florida Record:* 46 lbs., 8 ozs.

*Remarks:* juveniles occur over sandy or mud bottoms and are often taken in shrimp trawls; adults may live more than 20 years, and attain 35 pounds or more; sexual maturity attained at age 2; spawns June to October; feeds on crustaceans and fish</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks like it could be a blackfin snapper. Whatever it is it'll probably be endangered one day if it isnt already.:banghead


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

its a red snapper, the blackfin snapper have more elongated heads and have a rounder tip to their anal fin with more yellow around the dges of the fins


----------



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

anal fin sharply pointed

I'd have to say Red Snapper


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Kozman (3/16/2008)*anal fin sharply pointed
> 
> I'd have to say Red Snapper


yep


----------

